# Delete this, my bad



## GinGin (Aug 16, 2014)

Delete this


----------



## spectacular (Aug 16, 2014)

best three word phrase to cure your ails: "i don't know" i, anyway, live by it


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 17, 2014)

Every day you stay off dope, good job.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tude (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey - saw and read it and truly understand. Going to leave this for this today as for the comments that got stuck to it - and cool ones. We're here for ya in more ways than one. k?


----------



## GinGin (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks I really appreaciwte it, I'm glad I'm not the only one who deals with these thoughts that truly have no answers. Thanks again, all of you.

Edit: and it wasn't dope but trams an percs, just to be clear.


----------

